
Leaked Executive Order Reveals White House Plans for H-1B Visas - randomname2
https://www.axios.com/h1-b-salaries-2228205505.html
======
dudul
Would it help to include a CAP per country, just like for green cards? If
India could not get more than 10% of the annual H1Bs for example, would it
help?

Is there also currently a CAP per company? Or can they submit as many
applications as they want?

~~~
tn13
Since H1B is for skilled people, certain countries have developed infra for
certain type of skill. India produces more software tech, Korea/Jp in
hardware, Europe in fashion models and language teachers etc.

